
Attention to Details: A Curious Case of Multiple IDORs - LuD1161
https://medium.com/@aseem.shrey/attention-to-details-a-curious-case-of-multiple-idors-5a4417ba8848
======
LuD1161
Hi! It's my first blogpost this year. It's about how a huge travel portal's
customer PII data could've leaked through some remanant functionality. This
led me to discover a few IDORs.

Thanks.

